

Show HN: Pyscreencapture – Capture Windows by Name and Title via Terminal on OS X - task_queue
https://github.com/thismachinechills/pyscreencapture

======
task_queue
Made this so I could quickly capture a demo screenshot when pushing updates to
my applications. To do that, you need to get the Window ID from Quartz to
capture a specific window.

Hope this makes some dev's life a bit easier by doing that automatically for
you.

